# crimsom clover



## Texas Bee (Mar 21, 2008)

The bees are on it down here as well.. We are nearing the end of it here.

I wanted to plant some too, but I got talked out of it by my local feed store.
I was to late on planting it and didn't want to spend $86.00 for 50# bag.

Fiskman did you sow it are drill it in ? How did you plant yours and what time of the year ?

I may plant some this year this fall.

Thanks Mike


----------



## cow pollinater (Dec 5, 2007)

Bees work crimson clover just fine. It's the mammoth red clover that they can't use as they cannot reach the nectar.


----------



## FishmanMike (Sep 13, 2008)

I plant it late fall.Seed it and drag a section of chain link fence over it to cover it lightly.Bees trip the flower open to get the necter.Long as it gets thre leaves before first frost it will survive. It sits there until spring rains then explodes to flower very quickly.


----------



## Texas Bee (Mar 21, 2008)

I plan on getting 50lbs. this fall and planting it. 

Thanks fish..


----------



## sagittarius (Feb 17, 2004)

Honey bees love my crimson clover. I fall plant end of August as part of a deer foodplot, in a mix with dutch white and Ladino clovers. The clover sprouts, goes dormant for the winter, matures the following spring, blooms in June. If you hold off on mowing until the seed heads mature, annual crimson clover can be maintained indefinitely.


----------



## slickbrightspear (Jan 9, 2009)

how long for the seed heads to mature. IE what would they look like when matured.


----------



## sagittarius (Feb 17, 2004)

They will dry up in July. When you roll a dried seed head between your palms, and the yellow seeds fall out, it is time to mow to scatter the seeds.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

They dry up in May here. When they look brown, they are ready.


----------



## Beacon Woods (Aug 2, 2006)

Those are absolutely beautiful! Thanks for posting.


----------



## mobees (Jul 26, 2004)

*Crimson clover*

The bees may work it but can you get a crop from it.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

If you have enough of it. It doesn't last long here.


----------

